# Arlington, Tx



## ajk170

We stayed at the KOA in Arlington, TX for the 2019 Cotton Bowl and it last pretty close to the stadium (about 4.5 miles) and its a nice campground with gate access after 5pm, great bathrooms and shower house, pool, paved roadways throughout and gravel (but pretty level) sites with lots of upgrades pull through a available that have the sculpted concrete slabbed patios with furniture and grills while the regular sites have the concrete slabbed sites which are also nice! despite the price, its really nice!!


----------

